# كتاب جميل يشرح ofdm



## eng_eid11 (25 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ان شاء الله هتابع معاكم نشر مواضيع فى OFDM
والكتاب دا رغم صغره(22) لكن فيه الاساسيات المهمة لاى واحد نفسة يشتغل بOFDM ​
ولو حد عنده اى تعليق على اى حاجة او مش فاهم حاجة ان شاء الله انا ممكن اساعدة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/23201375/3ba2170e/sharing.html​
نسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه​


----------



## nooralhaq (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير في الدنيا و الاخرة 

جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس الرادار (31 مارس 2010)

شكر الله لك 

جاري التحميل


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yahia268 (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب 
مشروع تخرجي من الجامعة هذا الفصل هو نظام الارسال والاستقبال ل ofdma
هل من الممكن ان اعرف ما هو الفرق بين ofdm,ofdma


----------



## eng_eid11 (2 أبريل 2010)

ofdm
نقوم باخد dataمن one userوبعد ذلك نقسمها الى اجزاء ونضرب كل جزء فى carrierوكلcarrierمتعامدين على بعض 
OFDMA
نتعامل مع اكثر من user
ويقوم كل واحد بتقسيم dataالخاصة به الى اجزاء
ونقوم باخد اول جزء من اول واحد ونضربه فىcarrier1
وناخد اول جزء ايضا من الثانى ونضربه فىcarrier2
وناخد اول جزء ايضا من الثالث ونضربه فىcarrier3
وهكذا حتى اخرuserثم نرسلهم
مع ملاحظة ان كل carrier متعامدة ايضا على بعض
وبعد ذلك
ناخد ثانى جزء ايضا من اول واحد ونضربه فىcarrier1
وناخد ثانى جزء ايضا من الثانى ونضربه فىcarrier2
وناخد ثانى جزء ايضا من الثالث ونضربه فىcarrier3
وهكذا حتى نرسل كل data for all user


----------



## رامي رضوان عمر (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرًا لك وربنا يعطيك الصحة


----------



## hazemaxe (31 أكتوبر 2010)

معلش يا بشمهندس ممكن ترسل لي هذه اللينك من جديد 
لإن الموقع المرفوععليه الكتاب يعطيني هذه الرسالة
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## amgda (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يالله عليك ضع رابط شغال


----------



## ماجد قائد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لدي بحث عن fading shannel estimation in ofdm فارجو ألمساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mogahedmmm (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## ssalam2008 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخى الكريم وشكرا على هدا الكتاب الرائع
والله انى احد المهتمين بهده التقنية الرائعة
*


----------



## ssalam2008 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*معلش يا بشمهندس ممكن ترسل لي هذه اللينك من جديد 
لإن الموقع المرفوععليه الكتاب يعطيني هذه الرسالة
The file link that you requested is not valid.*​


----------



## ssalam2008 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم ادا امكن ان تضع لنا رابط شغال او لو سمحت وضع الملف مباشرة بالموقع وشكرا جزيلا


----------

